# LadySmith Black Mambazo



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I just love their sound, it is incredible. I have been floored by their vocals since I first fell in love the Shaka Zulu about 20 years ago. (I first heard them on Paul Simons Graceland and hunted them down they were so good.)






Shaka Zulu
http://www.amazon.com/Shaka-Zulu-Ladysmith-Black-Mambazo/dp/B000002LBQ

... I picked up 'Journy of Dreams' recently, and find great stuff on this too.
http://www.amazon.com/Journey-Dream...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1228770298&sr=1-1

Odd part is, I dont much care for anything they do with english lyrics. Besides bad lyrics, it seems to detract from the mystery and grace of it for me.

Highly recomended for anyone interested in harmony, acapella, vocals.


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm... you almost bring us to a new topic. I have noticed that I often do not like vocal music with English lyrics. I like what you say about the mystery and the grace. Sometimes when I follow along with a bilingual libretto as I listen to an opera, I feel there is such a disconnect between the words and the music, as if, "That beautiful music is being wasted on that...?" 

Maybe Roman Catholics who prefer the Latin mass are on to something?

Back on topic: I too enjoy LSBM. There is quite a bit of mystery and grace there.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

msegers said:


> "That beautiful music is being wasted on that...?"


Exactly! 

one of thier songs, with similar vocal hamonies etc... is one called 'Dont drink and drive'... its completely ridiculous - and i find it impossible to not hear the words and simply enjoy the sublime sound they project.

They may find that all completely insulting if they heard me say it.

With Opera, which I have not yet warmed up to beyond a few pieces I know something about... somehow seems different... I do hear a narative in it, and a story - so my brain is trying to figure out the storyline. With Ladysmith, the harmonies and vocals have a rhythmic quality and the language is so different it sometimes sounds simply like gutteral noise. (thats not right. I do NOT mean noise.. I mean glorious music) They are also highly repetetive within a song, so it tends to be a little like chanting. (Think ''wimoweh" from lion sleeps tonight. Same root source....zulu folk music.)

Latin Masses? Gregorian Chants?.. I think perhaps you have struck a vein there.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

also note 'Soweto Gospel Choir' also very good. I got some of their music lately...similar soaring vocals, though more (as the name implys) like a choir of course.

edit

************ listen to these ***************


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Some composers, of course, have tried to use vocal sounds as sounds, not carrying linguistic meaning - Berio in several pieces (I remember particularly his piece made up of the syllables of the name of Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.) and Messiaen. Of course, the scat singing of jazz does something similar. 
Chanting to me seems to transcend language, whether Gregorian chant or the Orthodox chant that I've recently discovered... also Buddhist chants. In fact, I think I'd say especially Buddhist chants.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I have not tried the gregorian chants or other variants.... but I can see I may have to investigate it. I am not terribly religious and did attend some fairly painful orthodox catholic masses growing up and I do not have much love for that ambiance... but if I can get past that, I think I would really appreciate the 'soundscape' (eg - ladysmith sings quite a bit about religious themes and I love it).

I never liked scat jazz. Its obvious it is just bee-ba-dit-dit-do-do-bopping and has a totally different feel for me.

I need to find a different word... that is the second time I have used 'soundscape' today and I think I can do better....


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Since poor LSBM seems to have gotten lost in the discussion, I am starting a new thread on Buddhist chants.


----------

